# Training Camp May 2019 at Tahoe - What rides to do?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

A friend and I went in 2017 when the Women's ToC was in south lake, and are going back again in 2019 with more friends. Training Camp might be a big of an overstatement.

1) Round Lake Tahoe (as one of the group hasn't done it).
2) The ''Lemond'' loop up over Mt Rose and back (from Carson City I think). Looks good.
3) Tahoe City to Truckee via the road North Star is on, to Donner and then down parallel to 80 until you can't go further, then back the same way, but the Truckee to Tahoe City on the Squaw Valley Road
4) South of South Lake and doing some of the Death Race route?

Any other great rides in the 50-100 mile range?

Thanks


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

2. Lemond Loop is, if starting from Reno, going up Geiger Grade to Virginia City, down to Carson City, up to Tahoe by way of Hwy 50 to Spooner Summit. Down to Tahoe and up over Mt Rose Hwy and back down to Reno. You can do it in reverse and will be around 80 miles.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/3261117

4. Loads of options around south of Tahoe through the Death Ride routes, and there is nice scenery.

5. you can ride from N. Tahoe to Cisco Grove, out and back. It is a nice ride with little traffic after you get past Truckee/Donner Lake. The link is just from Truckee.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10899983?privacy_code=uitvQA5hgYE61ya8


6. If you are okay with driving a little way out (about 1/2 hr N of Truckee) you can go ride around Sierra Valley and area. Here is one ride I did last year.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17025843?privacy_code=d2badvPW4VWDaHxh

Check if there is anything interesting on Laurens ten Dam's strava. He was in Tahoe/Truckee a couple years ago and one time was finishing up a training ride (of 50+ miles) and then came and raced with us at Boca Reservoir.

That is all I have.


----------

